# The Seven Symphonies - The Beach Boys



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

33 Beach Boys songs arranged into seven symphonies.

listen => https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lYhyrMHkudJenL43guovQHKdyRpT2W4t0

Seven Symphonies website => The 7 Symphonies

The making of =>


----------

